# How much pressure on the brush when tipping?



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

sss said:


> Say a 2” short handled badger hair blend. Do you just let the weight of the brush ride along as you tip the rolled paint? Are we looking for even less pressure than that?
> What angle do you hold the brush at typically? 45° or closer to vertical?
> I’m about to get some practice in with the rolling/tipping on a seat base that will be going in my boat. I’m using an oil based enamel paint on it, and I know that will be a different viscosity than the International paint that I have for the hull, but I thought maybe it would let me work on my technique at least.
> Just asking stupid questions so that I know I am practicing correctly. Thanks to you more experienced guys for your help.


Your second sentence about the weight of the brush is right on.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks man. I will be able to read the paint as I go too, but I wanted to make sure I wasn’t off by a lot to start.
Grabbed some cheap 1/4” nap foam rollers for this project, I have some 1/8” nap foams for the hull. So, not exactly apples to apples but it should be good practice I hope.


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

sss said:


> Thanks man. I will be able to read the paint as I go too, but I wanted to make sure I wasn’t off by a lot to start.
> Grabbed some cheap 1/4” nap foam rollers for this project, I have some 1/8” nap foams for the hull. So, not exactly apples to apples but it should be good practice I hope.


Also consider soaking your brush in thinner


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Will do


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

That went very poorly. 
I’m using Valspar Metal Armor, a tintable oil based enamel. The can listed Mineral Spirits for cleanup so that’s what I used to thin the paint, and that’s what I used to keep the brush clean/wet as I tipped.
I thinned it at 4 parts paint to 1 part MS. The can had no recommendations for thinning ratios or solvents. I think it’s too thin because when I tipped with the brush dampened with MS, it got streaky and runny. But if I didn’t dampen the brush with MS, it was sticky and left brush marks. (?)
If I’m wanting to practice for the hull, I probably shouldn’t thin it at all since I don’t have the recommended thinner for that paint. Is it even possible to roll and tip unthinned paint?


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

sss said:


> That went very poorly.
> I’m using Valspar Metal Armor, a tintable oil based enamel. The can listed Mineral Spirits for cleanup so that’s what I used to thin the paint, and that’s what I used to keep the brush clean/wet as I tipped.
> I thinned it at 4 parts paint to 1 part MS. The can had no recommendations for thinning ratios or solvents. I think it’s too thin because when I tipped with the brush dampened with MS, it got streaky and runny. But if I didn’t dampen the brush with MS, it was sticky and left brush marks. (?)
> If I’m wanting to practice for the hull, I probably shouldn’t thin it at all since I don’t have the recommended thinner for that paint. Is it even possible to roll and tip unthinned paint?


This guy goes into a lot of detail about what was causing his streaking and how he fixed it. Some decent advice, although your paint is different so as you know you'll have to experiment.

http://www.eyeinhand.com/2011/06/27/painting-rolling-and-tipping/


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, great link. This guys made it look easy. Thanks


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I had actually seen his video but not read the blog. That was informative, as to the process and what’s going on with the paint as you go through it. 
I’m going to try this again with unthinned paint later today. I need to figure out how that will work since I have no thinner for the International hull paint. 
I may go ahead and use one of the 1/8” nap rollers since I think it will be key to apply a very thin rolled layer when using unthinned paint.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Oil based is so thin to begin with you shouldn't have to thin it. I have used the foam rollers with great results. The 1/8th would work and maybe even shorter if you can find any. The 1/4 is not going to leave you the results your looking for.

You can paint as many coats as you want and it will look like you never really add any paint - oil goes on that thin - a quart would probably paint a couple boats.

Whenever I used it I never tipped it. Roll on a few coats, sand block it, paint again, buff.

EDIT: I have used other brands - I have not used this particular brand.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Thank you for sharing your experience with it. I’m going to give it a shot, unthinned with the 1/8” roller after dinner. I’ll post back after


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2020)

Like @DuckNut said, use the 1/8 nap roller. Squeeze the paint out til it looks like you don’t have enough paint loaded. You want to apply in real thin coats keeping a wet edge. As soon as you make a lap around the boat, start on second coat. I also have not used Valspar oil base buy have applied a lot of oil base to equipment and such. Oil based paints lay down glass smooth when applied correctly.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks BB! I think I need a better paint roller tray. The one I’m using right now doesn’t have the space I need to roll excess paint out of the roller. I will look around the house to see what I can steal from my wife that might work. It sounds like that’s key to being successful at it, not rolling on too much paint at one time.
The paint for the hull is International Interthane 990. “A two component aliphatic acrylic polyurethane”, does anyone have an opinion as to whether I can roll and tip it with good results if I can’t thin it? Says it takes a special thinner.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2020)

Do you have a tds for the paint? If not, you can probably get one online.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

sss said:


> Thanks BB! I think I need a better paint roller tray. The one I’m using right now doesn’t have the space I need to roll excess paint out of the roller. I will look around the house to see what I can steal from my wife that might work. It sounds like that’s key to being successful at it, not rolling on too much paint at one time.
> The paint for the hull is International Interthane 990. “A two component aliphatic acrylic polyurethane”, does anyone have an opinion as to whether I can roll and tip it with good results if I can’t thin it? Says it takes a special thinner.


Wait a minute...you said it was oil based...Interthane is not oil based. Also, it MUST be applied over an approved primer.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Yes that was a quote from it, it does say that it’s suitable for rolling. I wanted to see if any of you had rolled and tipped 2-part poly acrylics without thinning and had good results.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Hey DuckNut, We got our signals crossed a little bit. I am practicing the rolling and tipping with an oil based enamel right now. This is in preparation to use the international paint later on the hull when I know what I’m doing a little bit better.
Edit-sp and details


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@sss you are wasting time. Your perfected method for screwing up oil will only destroy the 2 part stuff.

When you tip 2 part just have the tip wet, not runny, and no dried clumps. You will practice forever with oil and never get it to lay right because it is not suitable for that.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Tonight went a lot better with the roll tip practice. Shorter nap on the roller and unthinned paint did the trick.
Last night’s mess:








Tonight’s paint rolled:








Tipped:


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Now try it with the 4" foam roller. Wash it with soap and water and let it dry first. Then moisten it with mineral spirits and roll it on newspaper until you think it is almost dry.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

You mean like one of the cigar rollers? I have to go get some baseboard in the AM, I can pick one up.
And you didn’t say, but I think you are suggesting if I use that roller, no tipping will be needed?
I did another coat today after block sanding with 320 grit, it comes out nice, I feel like this was a useful exercise for someone who’s never done the roll/tip before. 
Edit-sp


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Got called to go work, I’ll try it when I get back. Thanks for all the suggestions and advice.


----------

